# Will Bowmaster work for Mission Ballistic? (pic of limb)



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

I recommend that you email your picture to [email protected] and ask them. It doesn't look beyond parallel but I don't know if the L brackets would fit over those pieces on your limb tips. 

NC


----------



## Red Cabomba (May 3, 2012)

I'd be very interested in whatever answer Prototech would give. Mission Riot cam axles are mounted exactly the same way.


----------



## moving_target (Jun 24, 2012)

Got the same situation. Did it work?


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

I emailed Protech about using the Bowmaster on my Blaze (same limb tips).
He said it would work with the "L-Brackets" of the standard size.
The standard size are labled as 3/4" wide.
With the orange bushing rings in the way I thought the regulars would be too narrow.
I ordered the Bowmaster with the "wide" L-brackets. They work with a little room to spare.
The regulars may have worked. I am not sure, but the wides are doing fine for me.
The L-Brackets sit on the limb tips at a bit of a weird angle, but I have pressed my bow with them over a dozen times now with no issues.
I am careful to check before pressing and re-check during pressing and un-pressing to be sure that the brackets are centered, and onto the limb tips as far as possible.

Here is a couple pics for you.

JT


----------



## moving_target (Jun 24, 2012)

JTank70 is right

For the mission ballistic bow you definitely need the "wide" *1 1/8" Split Limb L Brackets* , because of the AVS Cam system (orange bushing rings for the buss cables).

I emailed Prototechind and they confirmed the 1 1/8" is the right choice. 

I post a pic when my L Brackets arrive.


----------

